# NTFS-Partitionen verschwunden ?



## AvS (26. Januar 2003)

moin,
seitdem ich Windows XP und SuSE 8.0 Professional parallel laufen habe, sehe ich meine NTFS-Partitionen nur noch in XP und nicht in SuSE. Beim booten ist mir aber aufgefallen das dort eine Zeile so oder so ähnlich lautete : hda7 ntfs unmountet
hda8 ntfs unmountet

diese beiden Partitionen müssen es sein. Doch wie oder wo finde ich die jetzt wieder ?


----------



## melmager (26. Januar 2003)

wie sieht denn die datei /etc/fstab aus?

ansonsten als root:

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt
(z.b.)


----------



## AvS (28. Januar 2003)

Also die Datei fstab sieht in KWrite so aus : 


```
/dev/hda8 / reiserfs defaults 1 2
/dev/hda6 /boot ext2 defaults 1 2
/dev/cdrecorder /media/cdrecorder auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
/dev/cdrom /media/cdrom auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts defaults 0 0
/dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto noauto,user,sync 0 0
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs noauto 0 0
/dev/hda1 /windows/C ntfs ro,noauto,user,umask=022 0 0
/dev/hda5 /windows/D ntfs ro,noauto,user,umask=022 0 0
/dev/hda7 swap swap pri=42 0 0
```


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

Alles was du machen musst, ist bei den einträgen für die ntfs partitionen musst du nur da wo steht ro,noauto,user ...

das noauto durch auto ersetzen. dann sind deine ntfs partitionen immer gemountet, wenn du das nicht willst, kannst du mit rechtsklick neu festplatte, die laufwerke auf den desktop bringen und dann kannst du sie normal verwenden 

der befehl um die Partitions in der konsole zu mounten lautet bei dir

mount -t ntfs  /windows/C
mount -t ntfs  /windows/D

oder
mount -t ntfs  /dev/hda1  /windows/C
mount -t ntfs  /dev/hda5  /windows/D

dann kannst du auch darauf zugreifen

welche der 3 möglichkeiten du nutzen villst ist dir überlassen


----------

